# Scam awareness.



## Bannedjoe

Some of you may know this one already, but it goes like this:
You're selling a vehicle, and your buyer seems very interested, and almost guarantees the sale if you'll just send him a carfax.

(This should grab your attention right away, because normally the person interested in a vehicle obtains his own carfax)

You tell the guy you don't have a carfax, and he instructs you to go to a site that is much cheaper just to make it easy for you.
He'll give you a link.

The link takes you to a site that looks pretty convincing, with reports for like only a dollar.

You enter your vin, then you enter your payment info, and BAM! you just gave them everything they need to pirate your account.

Even worse, if you have paypal set to auto (or one click, or whatever) it automatically starts a payment of some unknown amount.


----------

